
A scientist is trying to cure his own cancer using a custom-made vaccine - Xcelerate
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-cancer-researcher-tom-marsilje-is-working-to-cure-his-own-cancer-2016-9
======
Lordarminius
A very moving article. But despite the authors elevated tone I felt a wave of
depression on reading it.

An issue bothers me: why would the researchers exclude someone from a trial
because his condition would confound the results? This seems callous to me. Is
dying a more acceptable outcome? Why not give him every chance at living and
exclude his data from the spreadsheet if need be?

~~~
coreyp_1
I don't know the specifics of this particular situation, but one possibility
is that there is a limited number of seats available. If he is admitted, then
he is taking the place of someone who has a better chance at recovery (so far
as they understand the disease).

